# Subsequent labour after a long gap



## InVivoVeritas

Wondering if anybody has any experience of labour after a long gap between pregnancies.

My last three babies were born with just one year between each -- first labour was okay, second and third were short and practically painless. Naturally, I want that again!

This time I'll have had a gap of 11 years (yikes!), and I'm wondering if that will have reset my body to the 'first baby' level. I'd really like to hear anybody else's experience of labour after so long a gap.


----------



## SmallTownUSA

Good thread! I'm wondering this as well. My 2nd is due in May with a 10 1/2 year gap, so I'm wondering if it should still be easier than the first or if in all that time everything's just gone back to how it was originally? Course some things I can SEE haven't gone back!!! :blush:


----------



## baby D

I had a 9 yr age gap between mine and my 2nd labour was way easier then my 1st. Not overally shorter but less painful xx


----------



## Willo

I had a 10 year gap between my first and second and to be honest there was not much difference between them. I had long slow labours with them both. I'm hoping that with there being only a 3 year gap this time that my labour might be a little shorter, but expecting to be in for a long one. 

Would be interested to hear others experiences too.


----------



## AimeeM

My midwife told me the body never goes back to how it was no matter how long between pregnancy. I had a 7 year gap and my second labour was a lot easier on me but I couldn't say for sure if it would have been that way if he was my first.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Thanks for all the input, I'm still hoping for the best!

My lifestyle is different this time, too. When my other kids were born I lived in the city, didn't have a car and walked everywhere. Now I live in the sticks and drive instead of walking.

I suppose we'll all just have to wait and see.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Updating to say that the body doesn't re-set!

My labour was just over an hour start to finish, even quicker than the others.


----------



## darkstar

InVivoVeritas said:


> Updating to say that the body doesn't re-set!
> 
> My labour was just over an hour start to finish, even quicker than the others.

Wow! This gives me hope. I'm having my third after a 13 year gap. Of course I also live a 30 minute drive from the hospital...


----------

